# Dave Martell lies about Moritaka



## Umberto (Jun 20, 2014)

Not one iota of proof...Overgrinds? Where? No pics, no proof...Clients believe what you tell them and you make them unhappy...does that make you happy Dave?

First he says he won't sharpen them, now he says he'll sharpen them again...Then he says he can't sharpen a Takeda because something was not to his liking. Ken takes the knife, put's an awesome finish on and it cuts.

Either there is proof of Moritaka quality being inconsistent or there is not. So farr the only only inconsistency is a preponderance of evidence to suggest Moritaka is making poorly ground knives...

If there are so many of these knives that have came into the shop with these problems why are there so few pictures to demonstrate such poorly ground knives...?


----------



## labor of love (Jun 20, 2014)

get your popcorn ready!


----------



## jaybett (Jun 20, 2014)

A lie, is when somebody has information, has information about a situation and purposely chooses to misrepresent it. Since you are accusing Dave of telling a lie, then you would have to show that Dave knew there was no problem with Moritaka and purposely made up the issue about over grinds. 

The basis for your claim is that there are no photos. A similar claim has been made in the past. When photos are produced, they are dismissed, for a number of reasons. Photos exist, you choose not to accept them. I believe that lack of evidence, cannot be construed as evidence. That it is a logical fallacy. 

What does it prove that Ken sharpened a Takeda that Dave refused? If Ken messes up a knife, while sharpening it, will he replace it like Dave will?

I'd guess you don't have any real evidence, just some wild accusations, maybe looking to start a fight, that you and your friends at the other place, can laugh about. Good luck with that!

Jay


----------



## erikz (Jun 20, 2014)

I say the only consistent thing on the KKF is you being very blunt and spreading a negative vibe.

Why not take this up with Dave personally? In my experience dave is always happy to reply to questions and a good listener. 
And for that matter, have you never sworn to do or not to do something because of sheer frustration, where in a later moment of time you recommit to something? Find it hard to believe you wouldn't have.


----------



## banjo1071 (Jun 20, 2014)

This going to be funny!
My 2 cents: In my memory Dave always took his responsabilty in this matter very seriously and was asked by the community first to share his personal experiences. I just dont see, why he should lie, because there is personal gain in it (or i dont see it...)

Greets
B


----------



## Benuser (Jun 20, 2014)

What happened tonight, Umberto??


----------



## Matus (Jun 20, 2014)

First of all, I am sorry, but your manners are poor. Second - if you would care, than you would know that Dave is in the middle of moving to new house (probably without one as we speak) and was not able to post anything here on KKF in 2 or 3 weeks. So you not only attack in a blunt way, dare I say, an esteemed member and founder of KKF, you choose time when he can not even answer to clarify the issue.

I know you are having rough times in your new job, but why take in out on someone else?. People around here expressed you their support and sympathy. And this is what you give back?


----------



## jimbob (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't normally chime in on these volatile threads, but what a crock. I guess the all the members who have shared their grind issues with these knives don't know what their on about either.


----------



## mano (Jun 20, 2014)

Go to Chefskn!vestogoforum (site not allowed so I can't post a link) and find Am I an idiot? or do I have a defective knife...

It's started by Umberto. Second page 9th post down 3rd paragraph should explain a lot.


----------



## jimbob (Jun 20, 2014)

I can't find it.. What sub folder is it in?


----------



## jimbob (Jun 20, 2014)

Ah got it


----------



## jimbob (Jun 20, 2014)

I found the admin post interesting, "no bitching, whining or complaining clause in exchange for the discount". There's some product confidence for you!


----------



## mano (Jun 20, 2014)

jimbob said:


> I found the admin post interesting, "no bitching, whining or complaining clause in exchange for the discount". There's some product confidence for you!



If a vendor is offering an item at or near cost those are reasonable expectations, IMO.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 20, 2014)

Umberto said:


> Not one iota of proof...Overgrinds? Where? No pics, no proof...Clients believe what you tell them and you make them unhappy...does that make you happy Dave?
> 
> First he says he won't sharpen them, now he says he'll sharpen them again...Then he says he can't sharpen a Takeda because something was not to his liking. Ken takes the knife, put's an awesome finish on and it cuts.
> 
> ...


Dude. 
Really?
Seriously?
Don't poke the bear.
Don't pet the porcupine.


----------



## Chuckles (Jun 20, 2014)

I am assuming Umberto got a free knife from someone in exchange for that post. Why go and kamikaze a guy that isn't around? Very strange.


----------



## Boondocker (Jun 20, 2014)

Hes had a history of doing this on the forum that shall not be named, and now here multiple times. 

The only consistant thing is that he is never the issue, everybody else is the issue. He essentially got told to grow the F up over on the other forum and then came over here to repeat the same stuff. His thread about how he didnt get a chef job at a 'gastropub' because the owner had the wrong priorities (turned out umberto didnt know standard time and temperature laws by the health department).


----------



## Chuckles (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh... I hate when I regret posting things. I hope that is something Umberto and I have in common in this thread.


----------



## brianh (Jun 20, 2014)

This guy has been a red flag from his very first post. 

Having spent time with Dave, buying stones from him, and using his services, my experiences have been nothing but positive. If anything, Dave is too honest and doesn't care if his opinion might be unpopular.


----------



## daveb (Jun 20, 2014)

mano said:


> "Am I an idiot? or do I have a defective knife..."
> 
> It's started by Umberto. Second page 9th post down 3rd paragraph should explain a lot.



I'm not going forum hopping but would venture that both may be true.


----------



## mano (Jun 20, 2014)

Folks, the guy openly said on the other forum that he had a head injury and does impulsive angry things. This is one of them.

I'd leave him be.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 20, 2014)

I honest think a mod shout delete this thread. And if this is the sort of trash Umberto posts I may need to find the 'block user' option on this site for the first time ever, as he sure comes off as a feminine hygiene product.


----------



## erikz (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah delete this [email protected]#$%.


----------



## Ruso (Jun 20, 2014)

Don't delete it! I am still at half of my pop corn.


----------



## echerub (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm closing this thread now because nothing productive or useful is going to come from it.


----------

